# Fire Curtain



## sobenson (Sep 18, 2008)

I know there was a little talk of Fire Curtains in one of the other posts, but it warrants a post of it's own. I have a photocopy of a photocopy made into a pdf version of the Universal Building Code and the International Building Code, but does anyone have a _good_ copy of either. I am looking for something I can OCR and make into a searchable pdf.
I am linking to the files that I have so everyone is informed, but any help would be great.

Fire Curtain UBC 1997

Fire Curtain IBC 2006


----------



## RichMoore (Sep 18, 2008)

I could not get the .pdf files to open....but then, I am a bit of a techno-tard.

I think that fire curtains should get some attention. I spent several years on the road working as an installation rigger, installing fly systems, curtain tracks and fire curtains. I don't remember much of the codes that were involved, but I do know that they are a vital piece of safety equipment and are very under appreciated.


----------



## sobenson (Sep 18, 2008)

yea sorry they are on a free site that you have to visit to download them. I could not upload them to CB even thought they are under the limit in the upload section.


----------



## nicsim (Sep 19, 2008)

What is required to properly maintain a Fire Curtain?


----------



## sobenson (Sep 19, 2008)

I don't understand your question?
A Fire curtain is most like any other curtain in your house, so maintenance would be the same as you would on the fly system.
Checking all connections and running it monthly would be the only thing I can think of.


----------

